# CBE Distribution Panel Problems



## rosina (Jun 14, 2007)

My Euro Mobil has two CBE 12v Distribution/Fuse panels fitted. From the part numbers these are likely to be Eura Mobil specific builds, and are likely to be either unobtainable or mega-expensive - or both!

I have now had a second relay failure on these boards. The relays are soldered to the pcb and therefore not a simple change. Relays seem to be a mixture of Potter & Brumfield and Tyco, which seem to be obtainable. 

I have got round the failures so far by rewiring, but if they keep failing I would like to be prepared to perhaps do some relay replacement. I do not have any wiring diagrams for these systems so even detecting the offending relay will be a challenge in itself.

Has anybody else had similar problems?

Colin


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

rosina said:


> My Euro Mobil has two CBE 12v Distribution/Fuse panels fitted. From the part numbers these are likely to be Eura Mobil specific builds, and are likely to be either unobtainable or mega-expensive - or both!
> 
> I have now had a second relay failure on these boards. The relays are soldered to the pcb and therefore not a simple change. Relays seem to be a mixture of Potter & Brumfield and Tyco, which seem to be obtainable.
> 
> ...


It may be a Euro mobil logoed control panel but I suspect it is a standard CBE 100 or 200 system.
Typical one below. There is quite a bit of info on the marcel website

http://www.marcleleisure.co.uk/store/distribution-board-ds520ex-205218-p-4952.html


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

You beat me to it there Ray, Marcle leisure do indeed have diagrams for most CBE systems and as you say, it's likely to be a varaiation on the 100 or 200.

But how exactly is the relay "failing" and what sort of rewiring is being carried out to resolve it?

I would have thought it a relatively simple job to replace a relay on a CBE PCB if you can get hold of a new relay to match - but the basic cause of the failure is unlikely to be the relay itself, more likely some external fault.

EDIT: Most likely this one:

http://www.marcleleisure.co.uk/store/pdf/cbe_PC100_drawing_STD_Version.pdf


----------



## rosina (Jun 14, 2007)

*CBE Panels*

Guys, thanks for your responses.

From the part numbers on both units I am sure that these are modified standard range boards, in the DS500 and DS300 ranges, however they both carry the letters EM in the part numbers which I find no coincidence. Similar items on the Marcel site show many spare ways, every way on mine is taken up!

The failures I have had to date are switched from PCB mounted units, which I also think are special builds for Eura Mobil by CBE. These seem to use a push button operating a small plunger switch behind the panel mounted on a small pcb. These have been tested and appear OK, hence the thought that the relays are at fault?

Before the failure of one one circuits the relay would do a lot of clicking but would not make full contact. This eventually got worse until the circuit failed completely.

So far these problems are just annoying, but the potential problem that is concerning me is the power step as this is interlinked to the engine crank function. If this was to fail with the step out the vehicle would be immobilised!

Colin


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I am sure you will already have checked out this number.... e-mail: [email protected] who still seem to be active. May be worth a punt.

Alan


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

...as for the step, this could be re-wired to a switch and be independent of the fuse board.

Alan


----------



## rosina (Jun 14, 2007)

*CBE Panels*

Alan, thanks. This is what I have done with windscreen roller blind which was the first thing to fail. This has been rewired with a full power switch and cables such that a relay is not now necessary. The new switch is also closer to the driving position as I adjust the blind on the move in low sun conditions.

Colin


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

rosalan said:


> I am sure you will already have checked out this number.... e-mail: [email protected] who still seem to be active. May be worth a punt.
> 
> Alan


Not sure about your e mail address above, its not spelt right

euramobile is spelt with an 'a' not an 'o' and I don,t think it should have cz as the suffix.

[email protected] is their e mail contact

I have in the past dealt with Petra Lang or Nathalie Kreke at Euramobil

CBE are an Italian company and supply all sorts of electronic panels etc for different makes of motorhomes. I think Rapido amongst others
Their website is www.cbe.it and e mail [email protected]
I have had information from them in the past and then they will refer you to a nominated dealer such as those above amongst many others.

My 12volt distribution panels are as RayC has provided a link for at Marcle leisure.
Dave

PS Have you got the complete user manual for your CBE system, it gives all the details and part numbers for the various items.


----------



## rosina (Jun 14, 2007)

*CBE Panels*

Chudders thanks. You are the only EM user to respond so I am interested if you have had any problems, particularly with the lower dashboard mounted EM switch panel as both my failures have controls from her, notably the windscreen blind and the habitation door internal light.

The only information I have on CBE is a leaflet which is common to Integra, Contura and Activa models. The only bits in this relative to my model is the panel numbers, which are DS500EM and DS321EM, are yours the same as these?
I have carried out a search on these and all I get is German forums with people also looking for these panels.

I do not have any circuit diagrams.

Colin


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

touch wood I haven't had any problems with any of the switches or relays yet 

joe


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

I have the same as you as far as the DS500 is concerned. That's the distribution board, not sure about the other will need to check. 
Had no problems (touch wood ) with the cab switch panel.
I recommend you e mail CBE or one of their many UK dealers/suppliers with the numbers and they should be able to tell you
of availability or satisfactory equivalentreplacements. I see the slightly different model at Marcle leisure is £161.

Not sure what documentation you have but I have a Eura Mobil /CBE
user manual/technical documention for the system. Its about 22 pages. That may be what you already have if not I can e mail a copy.
I think mine came courtesy of 'Harley Dave' on this forum.
If you want more details I,m afraid you will have to be quick on this forum as my membership expires tomorrow and at present I don,t intend to renew it. Still continuing with EM and motorhoming though.


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

I have a pdf version of the Eura Mobil Technical Documentation from CBE but cannot attach it here as it's too big a file.

It covers all Eura Mobil models and is dated Nov 2009 Serie 10 (55 pages in total)

I had Petra forward it on to me when I bought our van a couple of years back.

If anyone want's me to forward the pdf to them then just send me a pm.

Hope this helps?


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Imbiber said:


> I have a pdf version of the Eura Mobil Technical Documentation from CBE but cannot attach it here as it's too big a file.
> 
> It covers all Eura Mobil models and is dated Nov 2009 Serie 10 (55 pages in total)
> 
> ...


You have a PM from me, Thanks for the offer.
Dave


----------



## Stevo1974 (7 mo ago)

I have a 2001 euromobil with a dead panel screen, power found all the way up to CBE panel but not 12v functions.
Tried sourcing a replacement panel but would be easier finding rocking horse doodoo, would anyone know where to source or advise a replacement panel?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

You've picked up on a very old thread Stevo.

Welcome to the forum - I'm just giving your post a bump as I know nothing about electrics - but lots of folk on here do.


----------

